# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/13/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

After 3 wades this morning through little bait, and no bites we decided to cruise up the shoreline until we find the mother load. e found exactly what we were looking for, but at first the fish didnâ€™t want to play. We decided to dig in a grind on the area, with minimal boat traffic we had room to walk.

Finally, 1, then 3, then everybody was hooked up with solid 18-23â€ fish. Depth didnâ€™t see to matter as long as you were in the stained water with rafts of mullet.
Best baits of the day were the Chicken of the C early on. Then as the sun got up, Blue Moon, Spicey Pumpkinseed, and Pumpkinseed brought fish to the nets.


----------

